# Question about bearded dragons



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I decided I would like to get a bearded dragon but I don't want to be unprepared. So I have a couple questions for you guys.
1) How often do you feed them?
2) is a 55 gal big enough for life?
3) what dou you feed besides crickets and fruit?
4) do you have to bath them or do they clean themselves?
5) What temp do you keep the tank at
Please feel free to ad any info you think I might need to know.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

you need something wider than a 55 gal


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Ok then what is recomended for life?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how many dragons you decide on? I have my one in a 40g breeder... works great for her and she should be able to stay in there for life, more than one and you will definetly need a bigger cage---

1) Dragons should be fed daily
2) A 55g would work, but something 18" wide would work much better
3) Its not crickets and fruit... its crickets and SALAD- fruit should only be used as a occasional snack/treat--- the dragons main diet should consist of insects(crickets, mealworms, superworms, phoenix worms etc...) and salad.... i sprinkle my salads with the calcium dust--- and then I also feed them dry pellets that are for Dragons-
4) I wouldnt say you HAVE to bathe them? maybe unless they need it, but you should mist the dragon and make sure its salad gets misted aswell--- i bathe mine every once in a while, especially around shedding time as it helps loosen the shed--
5) I keep the hot spot around 105-110 and the cool spot just under 80... then at night it drops to around 70... my heat lamp is on a timer from 3pm-3am and my uvb light is on around that same time as well

they are pretty easy to care for dude, they have requirments but arent difficult to meet- and they really are cool little lizards to own! go for it!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice KingOfKings I really appriciate it. I went to my let stor yesterday and the price has went way up. They are asking 280 dollars fo a small beardie. They were 84 dollars before. So i am going to look around in the classifieds. I am really excited to get one.

Oh can you use a heated rock instead of a heat lamp or is that not recomended.


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Heat rocks sometime burn them


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Lloyd and Jabbas dad said:


> Heat rocks sometime burn them


Ok good to know thanks. Is there a nicer looking way to have a heat lamp then one of those big ugly lights?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

id just stick with the "big ugly light" if i were you, as mentioned the rocks are def a thing of the past and really should be taken off the shelves all together-

also be careful as to what you use for a substrate... when they are younger they tend to ingest sand or whatever is used, it can and commonly does lead to an early death in a beardie as there digestive tract gets blocked and they cant take a sh*t- i started mine on a shelf liner to eliminate that risk completely and now have mine on a bed of aspen--- just be careful, usually the package that some substrates say its safe when its really not-

what have you gathered so far as far as lights and that go...?

AND as far as $280 for a baby beardie??????????? thats crazy dude!!! order one off of a reputable breeder... does your pet store carry the brighter color morphs? where do you live? you should be able to order a brightly colored one for less than 150 shipped-


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

1.daily 
2.yes but as suggested 18 inchs wide would be better
3.crickets, a mixture of greens, fruits, and veggies also pinkies when they get older
4.I have a large area for my beardie to bath in. but maybe if its having trouble shedding you can place it into a tub of water
5.105-110 and the cool spot just under 80 I also have a uvb light is on around that same time as well there on a timer

Sorry if some of the info is a repeat I just skimmed through the posted

when my beardie was younger i used reptile carpet and as it got bigger i switched over to sand made by zoo med

ya normal morphs cost like 60-80 bucks and the brighter one are normally under 150 so i would also suggest shopping around

here is a pic of my tank









good luck


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the help so far guys I appreciate a lot. The beardies at the pet store are normal morphs. I live in Brandon Manitoba. so far I have the 55 gal tank I have sand for substrate but I guess I will have to find somthing differnt for the time being. I have not bought a light yet because I was curious about the heated rocks. I am going into winnipeg in two weeks so I should be able to find one there. I am just not sure about the 2 hour drive home.
How Many watts would be needed for a 55gal tank. It has floresent lights in the canopy already but they don't through much heat if any.

Dark Frost I like your setup and you got a great looking beardie there.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah your flourescent lights will give off the "uvb" light which gives off really no to little heat and then your uva will give off the heat... i had a 50w and then upped it to a 75w... the 75w gives me plenty of heat! mine was shedding when i went home for lunch!! ill post pics 2mrw-


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

in my tank i dont have and undertank heater but us a 150w zoo med bulb


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

check this site out a friend told me about it. its basiclly the master diet chart

http://www.beautifuldragons.503xtreme.com/...onframeset.html


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

That is an awsome chart Dark frost. That will defninetly come in handy for me. Can't wait to see the Pics of your beardie King of Kings.

Rick James


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya its great i look at it all the time. i have taken it to the grocery (sp?) store with me when shopping for food


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if you used a 55 you could turn it on its side and use a under tankheater but you should buy a tank thats 4ftx18 inch or rubbermaid or build one
and BD and anything will be expensive since your in manitoba (mayby find someone with breeding pair if you can)
mine eats chicory ,snowpeas, cucumber ,grapes, some romaine (once in while) carrot and just a bunch of stuff and crcets, some mealies, super/king worms, silk,butter, hornworms...

feed them daily (or twice daily as baby) then slowly feed them less then when there adult you can feed them every other day ( iwould still give it something on the non feeding day)
you could bath it every week (helps digestion and cleans it (use lukewarm water)

i have mine ona carpet (outdoors type) as substrate it looks in my opinion better than the sand she used to be on and it cost i think like 12$ for a sheet to cover her 4x18inch 3 times so i can change them when there dirty


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> if you used a 55 you could turn it on its side and use a under tankheater but you should buy a tank thats 4ftx18 inch or rubbermaid or build one
> and BD and anything will be expensive since your in manitoba (mayby find someone with breeding pair if you can)
> mine eats chicory ,snowpeas, cucumber ,grapes, some romaine (once in while) carrot and just a bunch of stuff and crcets, some mealies, super/king worms, silk,butter, hornworms...
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for the advice


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I am going to calgary in 2 weeks I no I will be able to find a beardie there.. THe only thing is it is a 12 hour drive. Can a beardie survive that kind of trip. If so please give me advice to make his trip safer and happier for him thanks again.

Rick James


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

he'll be more than fine man... just have that tank nice and warm for him/her when you get back... more than likely it will be very lathargic and sleep for the first 1-2 days


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> he'll be more than fine man... just have that tank nice and warm for him/her when you get back... more than likely it will be very lathargic and sleep for the first 1-2 days


Right on thats is good new. I am pretty excited to get one.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Rick - Congrats on getting the new little guy (or gal!). I have not owned them, but they sure look awesome! I really appreciate you doing your homework and being willing to learn from these guys. That is awesome and will only result in you being a great keeper!

Keep us posted and put up some pics when you get yours!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> Rick - Congrats on getting the new little guy (or gal!). I have not owned them, but they sure look awesome! I really appreciate you doing your homework and being willing to learn from these guys. That is awesome and will only result in you being a great keeper!
> 
> Keep us posted and put up some pics when you get yours!


thanks for the kind words. I will defen post some pics once I get him.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I am in the process of setting up the tank I will post some pics when I get it done.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Here is what I have so far. Pleaselet me know of what you think and what I can add to make it better.







Thanks
Rick James


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

looks cool man... like said before tho be careful with that sand--- what side is the heat light on? in my tank i have one nice climbing branch right under the heat and one she can climb on out of the heat--- you want to have one under the heat cause hes gonna want to get as close as he can to it


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

The heat lamp will be on the left side. What kind of plants can I put in with him. Can I use real plants or do they have to be fake?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i would lay that branch that is in the center of the tank to the left side for him so he can climb up and bask in the heat... i dont have any plants in with mine... id be careful what you put in there for plants cause hes gonna try to eat it for sure, sh*t mine attacks the salad bowl everytime before i can even set it down in the tank-

another thing you could do is lay down a few pieces of slate stacked under the heat... this in itself will act as a heat rock and mine loves sitting on it and chillin


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I was thinking about getting a tile mat for the left side corner as well. Mabey use it for a place to keep the food and water. What do you think?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

its a great idea! mine only seemed to eat the substrate when either she went to snatch a cricket and missed or when she attacks the salad and it falls out of the bowl onto the sand and then she gets some sand in the tummy by eating the lettuce off the ground--- but yeah go with the tile and make sure you keep an eye on him when eating to see how it goes

wait tho i think you said your heat was on the left side? you dont want your food dish and water dish under the heat... get them on the cool side- Actually i dont even keep a water dish in the tank--- i just mist her down every once in a while and make sure you mist the salad daily- maybe a bath once a week or so also... you really dont need a water dish tho-


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Great. I was wondering what I was gonna use for a water dish and still have it look good, not having one fixes that pretty quick. i will place the tile in the right corner like you said. Thanks again for all the help.


----------

